# What's the Difference Between Dwarf Pixie Frogs and Normal Pixie Frogs?



## GGboy17 (Jun 22, 2017)

Obviously the Dwarf Pixie frogs are probably smaller but how much smaller? Can somebody give me lengths and pictures.


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been perplexed about this too, and my attempts to research have led nowhere. It seems to be one species, but some get much bigger than others.

My best guess, based on what I've found is that there are multiple wild populations. Much like sulcatas from sudan, or certain wild population of the water monitors, some population grow larger frogs than others.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2017)

Another name given by an importer?


----------



## Nash (Jun 27, 2021)

Dear Tom and others, You have been a lot of help to me raising my sulcata. I need help understanding anything about the African dwarf frog. A young friend of mine has a fresh water aquarium. He is very excited because his little African dwarf frog has been singing. We imagine he is calling for a mate. My friend has other small aquarium fish also in the tank. It is a beautiful little set up but what I have found out with raising my sulcata beautiful isn't always a good habitat. Do you have a care sheet out there??? Also do you have any good breeders you would recommend that I can purchase him a female? Thank you for your advice, AGAIN!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 27, 2021)

GGboy17 said:


> Obviously the Dwarf Pixie frogs are probably smaller but how much smaller? Can somebody give me lengths and pictures.


Not sure of the difference, but here is a pic of my first one. She is about 4 years old when it was taken in 1977.

They can get big.


----------



## Nash (Jun 27, 2021)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Another name given by an importer?


Not really, Pyxicephalus Adsperdus or Burrowing Bull Frog is what they were known as 50 years ago. Everyone just started calling them Pixie Frogs. I didn't know there were 2 different types.


----------

